# Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Update Incoming



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Update Incoming*
06/03/2010 Written by Kyle P.







 
Electronic Arts and DICE are ensuring that gamers who are enjoying Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will have the best online experience possible. Even months after the game’s initial release, a new update is coming, and sooner than you think.

Posting on the game’s official site, a representative of DICE detailed the game’s newest patch. Servers will go down for a little while early tomorrow morning, and beginning at 08:00 UTC (09:00 UK, 10:00 Europe, 02:00 Pacific), gamers will begin seeing prompts for the newest update. The update fixes a lot of glitches, tweaks some things, and adds a bit. Full details below:










Kit images added in spawn menu
Fixed the “required rank” field on the unlock items specified on the W&G page
Added M14, NS 2000 and G3 in-game unlock pop-up when the requirements for unlocking them are reached
Added a server side check of the veteran status of the players
Award bugfix for “Win all 4 game modes” (it had marksman headshot as a dependency)
Garand did not track anything, Thompson tracked Garand.
Increased the penalty points for TeamKill and TeamDamage
Increased the reward points for Objective Actions (Flag Cap/Assist, Arm/Disarm/Destroy/Damage/TeamDestroy/TeamDamage)
Fixed veteran rank number not showing up in ingame scoreboard
The southpaw setting now works for the anti-air gun and the Stationary AT
Collectible weapon messages fixed
 No details on the size of the patch were given. This update will go live to all regions of the world, except for Japan. Oddly enough, the PS3 is the first console to receive this patch. According to the blog post, the Xbox 360 update is still down the road a bit. 

*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

All good things here, not least as my Thompson should have been a bronze weapon now, and the fact I dont have the Garrand meant I couldnt get some Insignias. Shame I have to wait though.


----------

